# How to direct-wire AF 312 engine



## CapeCodFrank (Oct 5, 2012)

I am trying to get an AF 312 steam engine to operate. I think the problem is in the tender, so I would like to get the engine running stand-alone on my bench. Removing the tender, there is a 4-pin coupler. Try as I might, I can figure out how to connect my transformer directly to the engine to get the engine to run. I'm sure this is simple, but I this is my first attempt at train repair. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Strummer (Jan 6, 2013)

I think all you need to do is run a short "jumper" wire from the 2nd hole to the third; then run wires from your transformer to #'s 1 and 4. There's a diagram online showing this; I'm sure someone will be able to post it for you.

Mark in Oregon


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Strummer has it right -- moving from the LH side of engine to RH side, you short connections #2 and #3 with a jumper, then apply power to the other connections #1 and #4. To try the engine in reverse, you short #1 and #2 with the jumper and apply power to #3 and #4. Hope this helps.....


----------



## CapeCodFrank (Oct 5, 2012)

AAh! A Jumper! Thanks so much.


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

*S319 AF screw conversion*

:dunno:OK...all of the parts books show the PW AF parts as their specific number. BUT I'm sure that the local hardware store has the same or equivalent type of item. My question is...where can I find out what a S319 screw is in hardware talk?? Does someone have a site that shows the specific item in SAE size??

Disregard...put innto a new thread


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

A valid question...I'll have to check my parts boxes then a screw gauge to determine that. But a cross-reference chart sounds like a very good project for somebody who's bored....Flyernut, know anybody like that??


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> A valid question...I'll have to check my parts boxes then a screw gauge to determine that. But a cross-reference chart sounds like a very good project for somebody who's bored....Flyernut, know anybody like that??


Sorry no...Not that bored buddy,lol...


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

Should have put the follow up answer here also. Found that RFGCO has everything listed and size. Set to go...


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

If you look on eBay you can find a prewired 4 wire jumper connector with plug in ends on one end and alligator clips on the other to connect to your transformer. That is where I got mine. It works great and saves a lot of time. I use mine all the time. It is a "buy it now" set price.


AFGP9


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I tried looking for that jumper connector but have not found it....do you have a link you can post here?


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Nuttin But Flyer, Yes I do. Go to eBay and type in American Flyer Test Harness. When the site comes up, it will read "American Flyer Test Harness, Trouble shoot and run an Engine without tender". You should see a harness with yellow, black, green, and red wires with 4 banana clips and 4 plug in connectors. The "buy it now" price is $11.75 with free shipping. 

AFGP9


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

AFGP9 said:


> Nuttin But Flyer, Yes I do. Go to eBay and type in American Flyer Test Harness. When the site comes up, it will read "American Flyer Test Harness, Trouble shoot and run an Engine without tender". You should see a harness with yellow, black, green, and red wires with 4 banana clips and 4 plug in connectors. The "buy it now" price is $11.75 with free shipping.
> 
> AFGP9


I've made my own several years ago for much cheaper; basically with stuff I had available.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

After seeing what's for sale on eBay, I will probably do the same...I have the "stuff" sitting around too...not only much cheaper, but more fun...


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> After seeing what's for sale on eBay, I will probably do the same...I have the "stuff" sitting around too...not only much cheaper, but more fun...


uh huh.................:appl:


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

I would have had to buy the banana clips so I figured by the time I ran around wasting gas trying to find all the clips, (remember, no Radio Shack), buying off eBay was more time and gas saving. Now that I think of it, I too could have used a 4 plug board. Oh well.

AFGP9


----------

